# Biting and chewing



## LouvelLuna (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey guys sorry for heblong time no see. I got really busy with stuff at work. Unfortunately Stella is the one suffering for it. She’s 7 months still has some baby teeth and lately she’s taken to chewing up and biting everything. Well mostly cardboard and wires. (None are connected because of this fear) I don’t know what to do since she does this mostly when I’m at work. Any suggestions?! Or do I just have to ride out the teethin stage. Thank you!!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

If it were me  my biggest worry would be keeping her safe mainly, which seems to be your worry too. :blink: Do you keep her in a play pen or blocked off small area where she can not get to anything unsafe for her to chew while you are away? She will outgrow the teething stage but until then a safe place to be when you are not home to keep an eye her and plenty of safe puppy chew toys should do the trick. :thumbsup: I hope this helps or someone else can add some helpful ideas for you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with Denise she should be in a training pen or blocked off area where she is safe. And yes, lots of toys.


----------



## LouvelLuna (Jun 18, 2018)

She's blocked off downstairs but you're right I'm going to start locking her in her playpen hopefully she'll be out of the teething stage soon. Bought her a ton of teething toys as well so I'm hoping that helps. Thank you! We just got back from the groomers today. It was her second visit and they said she was fabulous! We got a little certificate for how well behaved she was so I'm extra proud. <img src="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

LouvelLuna said:


> She's blocked off downstairs but you're right I'm going to start locking her in her playpen hopefully she'll be out of the teething stage soon. Bought her a ton of teething toys as well so I'm hoping that helps. Thank you! We just got back from the groomers today. It was her second visit and they said she was fabulous! We got a little certificate for how well behaved she was so I'm extra proud. <img src="https://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="" class="inlineimg" />


A play pen is a great choice! :thumbsup: OMGosh I love the pictures! :wub: she is so cute and I am so glad she does well at the groomers. Aviannah does ok  but does not really like bath time.


----------



## LouvelLuna (Jun 18, 2018)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> A play pen is a great choice! :thumbsup: OMGosh I love the pictures! :wub: she is so cute and I am so glad she does well at the groomers. Aviannah does ok  but does not really like bath time.


Bath time she likes it's the brushing that she usually has a problem with. I don't know what miracle they worked but she was so still and perfectly behaved. I was shocked!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

LouvelLuna said:


> Bath time she likes it's the brushing that she usually has a problem with. I don't know what miracle they worked but she was so still and perfectly behaved. I was shocked!


Typical of the kids to always act better for others! :HistericalSmiley: Aviannah stays still and tolerates it all from bath to blow dryer to brushing but you can tell she is not happy at all about! :blink: Thank goodness they are very forgiving with love! :aktion033:


----------

